# How sweet it isn?t! Cutting through the hype and deception of sugar



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

How sweet it isn’t! Cutting through the hype and deception of sugar by Craig Smith, Alliance for Natural Health (NaturalNews) Corn sugar? It’s high-fructose corn syrup by any other name, and it’s dangerous. What sweeteners are safe? What’s not? You may be surprised at the latest research. Last September, manufacturers of high-fructose corn syrup (HFCS) [...]

*Read More...*


----------

